# Metal Blueing



## DTR (26 Jan 2014)

Not sure if that's the right term... I want to darken / blacken some steel parts. Similar to what a gunsmith might do? What is the best way of doing this?

Thanks


----------



## marcros (26 Jan 2014)

I believe for gun repairs you can get a paint on 'blueing'. I think that the original is a much more complex process but can't remember how it is done.


----------



## Vic Perrin (26 Jan 2014)

Heat the steel to a cherry red and quench in oil ( be prepared for a few flames!)


----------



## Spindle (26 Jan 2014)

Hi

For colouring small pieces of steel you can use the tempering colours, light straw through to blue / purple.

Clean the work, (polishing if required), to a bright metal finish - place a 1/2" layer of dry sand in a suitable metal container, (tobacco tin or similar), and place the item on top of the sand. Heat the sand from below using a gas torch and observe the colours as they develop on the work - they will start at light straw and go through to blue / purple as the work gets hotter. Stop heating when the desired colour is obtained.

Regards Mick


----------



## CHJ (26 Jan 2014)

DTR":2gjknuo0 said:


> Not sure if that's the right term... I want to darken / blacken some steel parts. Similar to what a gunsmith might do? What is the best way of doing this?
> 
> Thanks



Google 'Bluing Steel' or 'Nickel black' for two methods.
If you want in depth info. have a read of WIKI http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluing_(steel)


----------



## tool-me-up (26 Jan 2014)

easy and cheap way is to rust it - no seriously!



























Whilst far from perfect i achieved this finish with little more than about £5 worth of ammonium chloride.

I dissolved the ammonium chloride in a small bucket water - no clue on ratio I just shoved a whole bag in.
leave part SUSPENDED no submerged or it will have a clean patch where it touches bottom of container over night.
By morning it should look 20 years older and have a fine layer of brown "fur" which is actually rust.
shake part and dry on a old towel or rag - get all the ammonia off.

Again SUSPEND and not submerge in an old pan and boil for approx 15-20 mins - this will turn the brown black.
Card off ( very fine wire brush or wheel or use 0000 grade wire wool) and repeat as nesseccary


----------



## DTR (28 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions


----------

